
Superintelligence Now - mtschopp
https://howwegettonext.com/superintelligence-now-eb824f57f487
======
zzalpha
Weird... I'd never considered that an AI might be like a genie or a deal with
the devil... Be careful what you wish for or you might be surprised by what
you get.

